# Going away to Florida...



## HAZARDxSTONE (Jan 23, 2012)

So, with spring break coming up, me and my parents are taking a road trip to Florida. In the meantime, my boyfriend will be hedgie sitting but I was wondering if there was anything I could do that would maybe ease the adjustment? She'll only be gone for a week and he knows how to take care of her, but I'm worried she'll get stressed out. She's on meds for a URI (she'll be done before I leave) but I really don't want to add any stress to her already stressed out little life.

Any tips? Suggestions?


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

I've seen people suggest leaving at least one dirty item in the cage(like an unwashed hedgie bag or something) so it smells like what they are used to. Or maybe put one of your worn shirts in there so she can still smell you?

Does she know/like your boyfriend pretty well?
I know with my little guy, he'd probably be happier to go to my boyfriends. xD he absolutely loves him.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I agree with Alyssinreality - make sure you leave her bedding so that it's been used for at least a night or two before you leave, so it smells like home. Make sure your boyfriend keeps it the same for the first night or two, then only change out one item at a time (liner, or hedgie bag, etc). If he keeps everything in her cage the same as you do, that will also help, and keeping her schedule the same as much as possible.


----------



## HAZARDxSTONE (Jan 23, 2012)

She's met him a few times, and seemed fine with him. She laid on his belly for a bit so she's obviously not scared of him. I'll leave a shirt in there with her since she usually lays on me, and therefore knows my smell. I'll be giving him the light timer, etc so the scheduling should be almost exact, just in a different place. He also has a dog, so I don't know if the smell of the pup will make her nervous?


----------

